# Deluxe SHO 28



## SNOWJOB1125 (Apr 4, 2015)

just picked up a brand new one 306cc.. got the heated grips installed....nice machine..price was good too...1199$. not bad considering i sold my old st1028 for 700$, so it didnt cost me too much.,..surprised ariens doesnt use the briggs anymore...looks and feels like a rugged machine..i was gonna go crazy and buy a monster, but i honestly didnt need to spend 2500+ for what i need it for...im sure it'll perform more than enough


----------



## Elt31987 (Sep 6, 2015)

This thing is a monster!


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Don't the SHO models have standard heated grips??


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

uberT said:


> Don't the SHO models have standard heated grips??


The platinum models have standard hand warmers but only the Delux 30 has them. Optional on the other Delux models.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Is the 28" Deluxe SHO new within the Ariens line-up? Can't say I've noticed it previously. MSRP?

Thanks.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

uberT said:


> Is the 28" Deluxe SHO new within the Ariens line-up? Can't say I've noticed it previously. MSRP?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes it is new for 2016. Here is the list of new models posted earlier by Mary Lyn of the Ariens Company: http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...ady-snow-check-out-our-new-ariens-models.html


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Interesting. Thanks, Town!


----------



## SNOWJOB1125 (Apr 4, 2015)

i paid 1299$ with hand warmers installed...i just didnt wanna do it myself...its heavier than i expected.....it almost looks as if the newer models arent as heavy, but this has got some nice weight to it


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Good luck with it, SnowJob!

The SHO machines seem heftier. My 24" SHO weighs about 15 lbs more than the 28" Deluxe. I can feel it when I move them around.


----------



## SNOWJOB1125 (Apr 4, 2015)

thank u...like i said im sure itll be more than enough power for me....im in the northeast so snow comes heavy @ times..id rather have more than less...although with the winter we're having i may not get to use it at all...eh, could have worse issues i guess lol...


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Congrats on the nice new machine! The Deluxe 28 SHO is a well built and powerful machine that should serve you well. The LCT engines are very good and start much easier than my Tecumseh powered mid 90's MTD ever did (this happened to be a very good and dependable machine until rust started taking over after nearly 20 years of service).

Regarding the Briggs engines Ariens only offers them now on their Pro series. Like the LCT's the Briggs are designed in the U.S but manufactured in China, the main advantage of the Briggs is a much larger fuel tank.

All the best.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

That is a he11 of a machine you have there. 

Keep track of your first 5 hours of use, then drop that break in oil, and replace with fresh oil, either Dino or syn. Up to you.

Also, keep in mind armor skids if you feel you have issues with the auto turn, as those helped me with mine. 

Congrat's


----------



## SNOWJOB1125 (Apr 4, 2015)

here it is..


----------



## SNOWJOB1125 (Apr 4, 2015)

only thing i wish it had was the fatter tires...i just like the look of them better, but these look pretty meaty


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

SNOWJOB1125 said:


> here it is..


 Did you take off the decals on the bucket?


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

liftoff1967 said:


> Did you take off the decals on the bucket?


 We had this discussion last week. It seems (per the SHO parts catalog) the traditional, large sticker on the bucket is not supposed to be there. However, some of the SHO machines are sporting them!


----------



## SNOWJOB1125 (Apr 4, 2015)

i did take them off...i like the clean look lol..


----------

